
The Evolution of the Physicist's Picture of Nature - mpweiher
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/the-evolution-of-the-physicists-picture-of-nature/
======
8bitsrule
I just found this 1.5hr visit (SETI Talk) with Lee Smolin really insightful.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QIJtICy-
vE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QIJtICy-vE)

In short, Smolin urges moving from the "Naturalism 1" view of the universe
(timeless, 'physics in a box') to "Naturalism 2" in which the Now takes a more
central role, and the universe _may have evolved_ (including the 'constants').

In the last half-hour it becomes clear how much effort he's put into these
ideas ... and quotes several well-known personages who voiced similar concerns
( Charles Sanders Peirce, Einstein, Dirac, Feynmann ...)

